# Kung Fu Panda actually has a room for sequel *spoilers I guess*



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 20, 2008)

If done right I mean.

It could focus on Po's responsibility, and well... the whole five heroes + Po vs. the evil army thing.

Also, it could have a Tai Lung redemption thing.


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 20, 2008)

Didn't Dreamworks already announce there were going to be 3 or 4 sequels _at least_?

Just put my eyes out with a spoon right now...


----------



## QuietKingdom (Jul 20, 2008)

3 or 4? Man... They're going to milk it aren't they? I think they should just do one if not any sequels at all. You have to many sequels then it gets bad... Like Land Before Time and all that jazz.


----------



## desiring_change (Jul 20, 2008)

QuietKingdom said:


> 3 or 4? Man... They're going to milk it aren't they?



Similarly, Katzenberg has promised there'll be 5 _Shrek_s in all. Do you trust him to stop there? I don't.


----------



## Aden (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't think I trust Jack Black or the writers to not get stale by the end of the second one. I thoroughly enjoyed the first, though.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 21, 2008)

It better get a fucking sequel and not get ruined like Shrek Did. In fact, i liked Panda WAY better then Shrek.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, Shrek 2 was actually a lot better than the first one... and it actually had pop culture references.

Hey, a lot of people actually wanted Tai Lung to "redeem"... although I wish they'd stop at 2. <_<


----------



## Dayken (Jul 25, 2008)

I guess I shouldn't be surprised that Dreamworks is more than happy to run this one into the ground too. Which is a shame, considering that Kung Fu Panda is probably the only animated feature of their's that didn't rely on pop culture jabs or fart jokes.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

^Over the Hedge

And well, I'd prefer for ONE sequel. While it seems like everything's tied up, a lot of my friends thought that Tai Lung deserved more. =/


----------



## xKagex (Jul 26, 2008)

Tai Lung redeem himself???
THE DUDE IS GONE!!! HE GOT SKADOOSHED!!!!!
did no one but me notice that when it went back to Po standing there, Tai Lung was nowhere. there wasn't even as much as a hairball left. XP


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm open to a second one. I'd like to see a link or something about the third or fourth sequel so I can cry from the sheer stupidity of it. Not really but you know what I'm trying to say. Hopefully when I see the second one I can see it with my crush. :S


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

xKagex said:


> Tai Lung redeem himself???
> THE DUDE IS GONE!!! HE GOT SKADOOSHED!!!!!
> did no one but me notice that when it went back to Po standing there, Tai Lung was nowhere. there wasn't even as much as a hairball left. XP



One could argue that a) he's found in the "epilogue" montage, b) the "no body found" argument, and c) Po said "defeated" and not killed.


----------



## blade (Jul 26, 2008)

I need to see Kung Fu Panda again because the second time I went to see it, the theatre had cut off the credits.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

The credits was amazing - it uses it to create an epilogue using the faux-2D animation it had in the opening. It was nice to see Po's father and Shifu playing some Mah-Jong. lol


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 26, 2008)

Ugh, I don't know if I would like to see more sequels coming from the first one. I mean, it seems as though the ending was good enough to not have any more potential in writing more sequels that could stand out along with the original. Next thing you know, there could be a TV series off of this, and I don't think I'd be ready for that. X_x


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kung_fu_panda#Franchise_development

Wow... Six? NOOOOOOOOOOO!

Please, just do up to 2. Please learn from Shrek. >_<


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 26, 2008)

Well Dreamworks sequels are open to scrutiny. Look at shrek. He's been steadily dying over the last decade.

We might want to just love Kung fu panda for what it has given us already.
.
.
Skidoosh (spelling)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

Well Shrek 2 was actually better than the first...


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 27, 2008)

well it wasn't an abomination like the third . Nice arts btw (I'm new :O)


----------



## Dayken (Jul 28, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ^Over the Hedge
> 
> And well, I'd prefer for ONE sequel. While it seems like everything's tied up, a lot of my friends thought that Tai Lung deserved more. =/



Gah, you're right, I totally forgot about Over the Hedge. Sorry.


----------



## Spaceberry (Jul 28, 2008)

over the hedge was amazing. forgot that was dreamworks.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jul 29, 2008)

A sequel will ruin this movie and I will cry.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 29, 2008)

Tai Lung was hot. And the sequels better be more decent the  shrek and it's shitty sequels


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't like Over the Hedge, the movie. Just your usual cast of stars that I have increasingly diminished respect for. (Avril Lavigne?! Srsly, wtf is that shit).

I love the comic strip, though.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2008)

Well she has less screentime and I really didn't care for the celebrity doing the VA as long as the character is okay.

And besides, I like the show's quirkiness and the dual-nature of its "Aesop".


----------

